# Google- "Horrible" Accutane Problems - Lawyers and Settlements



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Lawyers and Settlements<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*"Horrible" Accutane Problems**Lawyers and Settlements*I ended up having a colonoscopy and I was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis and *irritable bowel syndrome*. "I just got really sick for a while. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

